# Parliaments & City Halls around the World



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

New thread for the *Parliament and City Halls around the World*. Open to all of the forumers.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Buenos Aires: Palace of the Congress*





One of the most important events after the unification of the country (and after the creation of the Constitution) is the construction of the Palace of the Argentine National Congress, built in the late 19th Century. It is one of the biggest Congress buildings in the world. The purpose of its stunning design was to show the progress of the country to the other nations aswell as showing the new waves of immigrants the magnitude of the State in the society. It was connected after its construction to the Casa Rosada (Pink House) trough the Avenida de Mayo (May Avenue). Among other big projects like the diagonal avenues (Diagonal Norte and Diagonal Sur, and several avenues on other parts of the city) and other important buildings, the Palace of the National Congress was part of the golden age of Argentina and Buenos Aires.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*London: Palace of Westminster (Parliament)*



Probably the main iconic image of England, the Palace of Westminster (Parliament) is one of the most beautiful examples of neo-gothic architecture in the world. It's a very interesting building to look at. Many different designed towers rise from the large massive rectangle body. Of course that the famous one is the Big Ben, who paradoxically exceeds the palace itself. However, the Victoria Tower is equally important, as it was the tallest tower in the world on its time who didn't belong to a religious institution. The main room of the Palace is the Westminster Hall, who could be saved during the german bombings in the WWII but other ones are also very richly designed, such as the Chamber of the House of Lords, the Member's Lobby or the Queen's Robing Room.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

Two architectural gems so far, I have the pleasure of knowing both. :cheers:


----------



## Mr_Dru (Dec 15, 2008)

*The Hague, The Netherlands
Province South Holland
*
*The Binnenhof (Inner Court)*

Is a complex of buildings in the city centre of The Hague. It houses the meeting place of both houses of the States General of the Netherlands, as well as the Ministry of General Affairs and the office of the Prime Minister of the Netherlands. 

Built primarily in the 1230, the Gothic castle originally functioned as residence of the counts of Holland and became the political centre of the Dutch Republic in 1584. The Binnenhof is the oldest House of Parliament in the world still in use.


Binnenhof by Christopher A. Dominic, on Flickr


150907 Hofvijver Mauritshuis en Binnenhof 9970 by Ministerie van Buitenlandse Zaken, on Flickr

The House of count Floris V of Holland built in de woods (1288). (Den Haag means The Woods) Later it expanded with a court.

20161230 65 Den Haag - Binnenhof - Ridderzaal - Fontein by Sjaak Kempe, on Flickr


20161230 62 Den Haag - Binnenhof by Sjaak Kempe, on Flickr


Binnenhof by Tnarik Innael, on Flickr


Den Haag Mauritshuis by eelco de jong, on Flickr

*Nights Hall (1288)*

Ridderzaal by Taco Witte, on Flickr

*Upper House (1650)*

Algemene Politieke Beschouwingen in Eerste Kamer by Minister-president Rutte, on Flickr

*Tréves Room (1696)*

Delegatieoverleg Trêveszaal by Minister-president Rutte, on Flickr

*Lower House (1992)*

plenair vanaf de wandelgangen by risastla, on Flickr


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Glasgow City Chambers, Scotland*





In addition to being more compact, the urban layout of Glasgow is much easier to read than that of Edinburgh. It follows the most used design in several european cities, consisting on a central square (in this case the George Square), a railway station with a direct connection (here being the Queen St) and finally the government offices, in this case concentrated at the City Chambers, of a victorian style not it's not so often seen in Scotland and whom was inaugurated by Queen Victoria herself at the end of the 19th Century.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Belfast City Hall, Northern Ireland*






Escaping from the usual red english brick facades, the Belfast City Hall was designed in neo-baroque style. With reconstructed interiors just after the german bombings of the WWII, it's widely used by the people of the city during the summer, especially in the gardens who surround the place. Nowadays, it functions as the indirect starting point of the commercial area of the city. Interestingly, the Belfast City Hall also has a twin palace in the city of Durban, South Africa.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Munich, Germany: Neues Rathaus *







The Neues Rathaus is a town hall at the northern part of Marienplatz in Munich. The complex of brick and shell limestone has six courtyards, built on an area 9159 m2 where the building covers 7115 m2. The almost 100-meter-long main façade leading to Marienplatz is richly decorated. It shows Guelph Duke Henry the Lion and almost the entire line of the House of Wittelsbach rule in Bavaria and is the most extensive Princely cycle at a German Town Hall. As a central monument in the middle of the main façade, between the two building sections on the Marienplatz above the guardhouse, is a statue of the Prince Regent Luitpold. On the main façade of the Marienplatz and on that of the Weinstrasse are Munich’s founders, neo-gothic water fountains in the form of grimaces and masks, allegorical images, and themes from the life of saints and folk legends. The corner of Marienplatz and Weinstrasse is called Wurmeck, and the corner of Weinstrasse and Landschaftsstrasse is called Kleubereck. Numerous glass windows with local, regional, national, international and religious motifs adorn the building. After most of the windows had been destroyed by the bombings during the final phase of the Second World War, most of the objects could be restored to their original form with the help of donations. The 85 m high Rathausturm is crowned by the Münchner Kindl, created by Anton Schmid, with his son Wiggerl (Ludwig Schmid-Wildy) as model. At the top of the tower is the fifth-largest clockwork in Europe, which was first heard in 1908. The 43 bells of the mechanical clock play successively four different melodies, to which a total of 32 figures represent the Schäfflertanz and a knights tournament at the wedding of the Bavarian Duke William V and Renata of Lorraine in 1568. The melodies are changed over the course of the year, six different combinations of four songs are used. In the windows of the seventh tower a Munich night watchman appears blowing on his horn, as well as an angel blessing the Münchner Kindl. The Town Hall has 400 rooms, and the cellar is almost completely built as a restaurant: the Ratskeller.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Video:


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Italian Parliament*

*Palazzo Montecitorio*
Chamber of Deputies (Lower House)
The Baroque palace was built by architect Gian Lorenzo Bernini in 1653, expanded by Carlo Fontana in the late 17th century, and given an art nouveau facelift in 1918. 
The obelisk placed in the square was brought from Heliopolis in Egypt by Emperor Augustus to celebrate his victory over Cleopatra and Mark Antony in 30 BC.












































*Palazzo Madama*
Senate of the Republic (Upper House)
The palace was originally the 16th-century residence of Giovanni De Medici. It was enlarged in the 17th century and bought by the papacy in 1755. 
The name 'Madama' is a reference to Margaret of Parma, the illegitimate daughter of the Holy Roman Emperor Charles V, who lived here from 1559 to 1567.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Palazzo del Comune*
City Hall of Trieste (Italy)





Trieste - Piazza Unità d'Italia by Hernesto

Designed by architect Giuseppe Bruni, Trieste's City Hall was built in late 19th century on the site previously occupied by the Magistrate's Palace and the Loggia with a bell tower, for use by the city council with a gallery for the public. The eclectic style facade gives the building a monumental grandeur, forming a beautiful scenic backdrop of a stage, open to the sea.





Piazza Unita' d'Italia - Trieste - Town Hall by Alex Demitri










https://www.flickr.com/photos/kimhaz/23841961639/sizes/h/

Torre dell'orologio _8825 by aurelio candido

The clock tower rises from the central section with two bronze Moors that locals call "Michez and Jachez striking the hours". The two wings complete the building in a tight game of fornices and chiaroscuro. While in 1938, from a stage in front of the Palace, dictator Benito Mussolini announced the promulgation of the Fascist racial laws in Italy; in the 1954, when the WW2 was over, from the central balcony of the Palace itself the President of the new Italian Republic, Luigi Einaudi, together with Mayor of Trieste ,Gianni Bartoli, greeted a square crowded with people celebrating the return of Italy to Trieste.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Palazzo Vecchio or Palazzo della Signoria*
The City Hall of Florence (Italy)











https://500px.com/photo/120399039/palazzo-vecchio-by-niklas-bayrle

Palazzo Vecchio is the main symbol of civil power for the city of Florence, whose original project is attributed to architect Arnolfo di Cambio. It was built in the form of a castle and with a tower of 95 meters high.











https://500px.com/photo/31390639/palazzo-vecchio-by-andrey-omelyanchuk










https://500px.com/photo/122660741/piazza-della-signoria-square-art-by-alessandro-fabiano

Its function was to become the residence and workplace of the officials of the republic, so it has several rooms, each with a unique personality. One of the great rooms is the " Salone dei Cinquecento" (Hall of the Five Hundreds), a large room with an extension of 54 meters long by 22 meters wide and 17 meters high.












https://500px.com/photo/245185543/salone-dei-cinquecento-by-raffaele-ascione

A bit of history. In 1299 the Florentines decided to build a palace to house the government organizations of the republic, in addition it should have been a building representative of the power of the republic and the people. 











https://500px.com/photo/251888109/palazzo-vecchio-by-arnold-bartel










https://500px.com/photo/31390639/palazzo-vecchio-by-andrey-omelyanchuk

As it happened with the great constructions of that time, several generations were needed to complete the work, suffering modifications and extensions. The entire construction also rests on top of the ancient theater of the Roman colony of Florentia (dating back to the first century A.D.), whose ruins can be admired in the underground level. 

Cosimo I de Medici ordered a restructuring and decoration of the building during the 16th century to turned into his residence. Thus, it acquires its present appearance and becomes the Ducal Palace. Later, Cosimo I de Medici moved his residence to the Pitti Palace and Palazzo Ducale was named Palazzo Vecchio, becoming the government offices and the place where valuables were kept. Cosimo I ordered the construction of a corridor that connected the Pitti Palace with the administration offices, currently the Uffizi Gallery, and the Palazzo Vecchio to be able to move from one place to another with more comfort and privacy. This corridor was called the Vasari Corridor.











https://500px.com/photo/192588405/firenze-piazza-della-signoria-by-matteo-bertetto


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Palazzo Senatorio*
The City Hall of Rome (Italy)











https://web.500px.com/photo/62106079/Campidoglio-Roma-Italy-by-Domingo-Leiva/










https://web.500px.com/photo/98131391/Campidoglio-by-Gianluca-Granato/










https://web.500px.com/photo/288442193/Blue-Hour-by-Scott-Murphy/

The Palazzo Senatorio is located on the Capitoline Hill, between the Forum and the Campus Martius. The Capitoline Hill is one of the seven hills of Rome. The word Capitolium first meant the temple of Jupiter Optimus Maximus later built here, and afterwards it was used for the whole hill, thus Mons Capitolinus. The Capitolium was regarded by the ancient Romans as "indestructible", and was adopted as a symbol of "eternity". 

The Capitoline Hill, however, contains ancient ground-level Roman ruins, as they are almost entirely covered up by Medieval and Renaissance palaces that surround a piazza, "Piazza del Campidoglio", a significant urban plan designed by Michelangelo.




















The Palazzo Senatorio, built during the 13th and 14th centuries, stands atop the Tabularium, which had once housed the archives of ancient Rome. It now houses the Roman city hall, after having been converted into a residence by architect Giovanni Battista Piranesi for the Senator Abbondio Rezzonico. Its double ramp of stairs was designed by Michelangelo. The upper part of the facade was designed by Michelangelo with colossal corinthian pilasters harmonizing with the two other buildings. Its bell-tower, which presents a clock, was designed by Martino Longhi the Elder and built between 1578 and 1582. Its current facade was built by Giacomo della Porta and Girolamo Rainaldi.











https://500px.com/photo/120922559/cordonata-by-csilla-zelko










https://500px.com/photo/256106119/piazza-del-campidoglio-by-antoni-figueras










https://500px.com/photo/130316131/visioni-michelangiolesche-by-massimo-cuomo










https://web.500px.com/photo/71564549/Lupa-Capitolina-by-Angelo-Ferraris/


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Palazzo Pubblico*
The City Hall of Siena (Italy)


Siena, Piazza del Campo by StudioMde

Construction began in 1297 to serve as the seat of Siena's government, which consisted of the Podestà and Council of Nine, the elected officials who performed executive functions (and judicial ones in secular matters). The facade of the palace is curved slightly inwards (concave) to reflect the outwards curve (convex) of the Piazza del Campo of which the palace is the focal point. The lower story is stone while the upper crenellated stories are made of brick. 


Looking up at the Torre del Mangia by Michael Echteld

106 - April 16 2014 - View from Italy's 2nd Tallest Campanile (471) by Kristoffersonschach

Torre del Mangia stands out in Piazza del Campo next to the Palazzo Pubblico. It was begun by the brothers Francesco and Muccio di Rinaldo in 1325 and completed around 1348. The tower (87 meters high, 102 meters if you include the lightning rod) is in red brick until the crown, while the upper part in travertine is the work of the Sienese sculptor Agostino di Giovanni, following the design by Lippo Memmi. In 1666, after several attempts of fusion, a large bell was put in, and the Sienese called it the "Campanone", also called "Sunto" because it was dedicated to the Madonna dell'Assunta. The tower is open to the public (entrance from the Cortile del Podestà) and there are more than 400 steps to climb to reach the top, from where you can admire a wonderful view of Siena and the surrounding countryside.











https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palazzo_Pubblico#/media/Filealazzo_Pubblico_(Siena)_-_Room_of_the_Risorgimento_-_Ceiling.jpg










https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palazzo_Pubblico#/media/File:Simone_Martini_-_Maest%C3%A0_-_Google_Art_Project.jpg










https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palazzo_Pubblico#/media/File:Siena_Palazzo_Pubblico9.jpg




Piazza del Campo, Siena, Italy. by Elias Rovielo

Tour de Suisse par l'Extérieur by Frans de Wit

L'orologio della Torre by Marco B.

At the base of the tower is the Cappella di Piazza (Square Chapel), built in 1352 as a thanks for the end of the terrible plague of 1348. The wrought iron gates are from the fourteenth century, just like the six statues that are in the niches of the pillars. The vault is instead a Renaissance work (1461-68) by Antonio Federighi.









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ntrinkhaus/29006156527/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/43874259654/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/pigianca/6611518321/sizes/l


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Palazzo Accursio*
The City Hall of Bologna (Italy)











https://web.500px.com/photo/38228102/Bologna-Italia-Piazza-Maggiore-by-Marco-Ravenna/










https://web.500px.com/photo/119717317/Bologna-Piazza-Maggiore-by-Mauro-Castellan/

The City Hall consists of a series of buildings, which over the centuries, have gradually been adjoined to an older core acquired by the Municipality at the end of the 13th century. This includes the home of Accursio, a master of law in the Bolognese Studio. It was initially intended to conserve public grain reserves and to house some municipal offices; since when in 1336 it became the residence of the Elders, the highest magistrates of the Municipality Government.


Bologna by night by Marco Cavicchi

Bologna by night by Manfredi Giordano

Renovated and enlarged in the first half of the 15th century with the intervention of the architect Fioravante Fioravanti, it was then enriched with a clock tower. The building was enhanced in the mid-16th century with the beautiful portal of Galeazzo Alessi due to the efforts of sculptor Alessandro Menganti.











https://web.500px.com/photo/1008386695/Piazza-Maggiore-Bologna-Italy-by-Enrico-Cifiello/








https://web.500px.com/photo/195777255/Palace-of-Accursio-Bologne-by-Alberto-Mazza/

You can visit the interior of the complex, climbing the 16th century coronate staircase traditionally attributed to Donato Bramante and originally conceived for the triumphal rise of the representatives of the city government, on horseback; including a succession of rooms-loggia and chapels.


Plafond, collections municipales, Palazzo communale (XVe, XVIe), Piazza Maggiore, Bologne, Emilie-Romagne, Italie. by Bernard Blanc

Plafond, collections municipales, Palazzo communale (XVe, XVIe), Piazza Maggiore, Bologne, Emilie-Romagne, Italie. by Bernard Blanc




Collections municipales, Palazzo communale (XVe, XVIe), Piazza Maggiore, Bologne, Emilie-Romagne, Italie. by Bernard Blanc

Sala Farnese, Palazzo communale (XVe, XVIe), Piazza Maggiore, Bologne, Emilie-Romagne, Italie. by Bernard Blanc

On the second floor, home to the Municipal Art Collections, you can find the Sala Urbana: it displays a gallery of coats of arms of the legates, vice legates and governors who succeeded one another in Bologna between 1327 and 1744. At Piazza Nettuno, instead, the Sala Borsa entrance is located in the area occupied by the botanical garden, created in 1568 by Ulisse Aldrovandi.


Sala Borsa, Bologna. by jambo kid


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Palazzo Bacaredda*
The City Hall of Cagliari (Italy)












The building rises above the Cagliari harbour like a bastion of white stone, elegant in shape and colours, perfectly in tune with the other old buildings that line Via Roma. The city hall was originally located at Piazza Palazzo in the Castle quarter, fortified higher part of the city and symbol of its defence.












The building can be visited like a museum and occupies a city block. The facade is graced by a portico of seven arches plus the central arch, which leads to the courtyard. At the top are two 38-metre high octagonal towers, while four obelisks decorated with the heads of the Four Moors adorn the corners. Works in bronze by Andrea Valli grace the prospects: an eagle holding up the city's emblem. A two ramps of stairs lead to the upper floor.





















In the Council hall are three important works by artist Filippo Figari. The nearby Junta hall is home to the Gonfalone and the 16th-century retable of the Consiglieri. In the Wedding Hall is a work by Figari depicting a Sardinian wedding, as well as a variety of beautifully crafted artisanal furniture. There are also jewels, archaeological relics and the simulacrum of St. Agostino. In the mayor's room is a large 1620 Flemish tapestry, and in the Savoy room three works by Maghinotti: portraits of Vittorio Emanuele II, of Carlo Alberto and his arrival in Cagliari in 1840.


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*City Halls*

*Vilnius*
The Town Hall building was Gothic to begin with and changed with time. The Town Hall was reconstructed for the last time by the architect Laurynas Stuoka-Gucevičius at the end of the 18th century. During that reconstruction, the Town Hall turned into a Classical building. In the 19th century, the Town Hall was transformed into a city theatre where a famous personality – Polish composer Stanisław Moniuszko – conducted the premiere of his opera. Among all the Polish composers, only Frederic Chopin could be considered more prominent than Moniuszko.


















































*Kaunas*
The construction of Kaunas town hall started in 1542. At first it was a one-storey building with not daubed facade and vaulting cellars. In the 16th century the first floor was built and the eight storey tower was built in the east of the building. The ground floor was adjusted for trading and prison guards, the first floor - for trial, magistrate, treasure, archive and office. Cellars were used to store the goods. The cellars of the tower were used as a prison.
In the year 1638 the renaissance reconstruction was made. In the year 1771 -1775 the second reconstruction was made by architect J. Matekeris. He rebuilt the part of building, which was demolished in the 17th century, replanned the premises and added additional floor to the tower. He decorated the town hall with baroque and classicism style decorations, rebuilt the pediment and erected there the sculptures of Grand Dukes of Lithuania (they survived only until the 19th century).


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Berlin: Red Town Hall (Rotes Rathaus)*


















*City: Berlin
State: Berlin
Set: Rotes Rathaus*



The Rotes Rathaus is the town hall of Berlin, located in the Mitte district on Rathausstraße near Alexanderplatz. It is the home to the governing mayor and the government (the Senate of Berlin) of the Federal state of Berlin. The name of the landmark building dates from the façade design with red clinker bricks. The Rathaus was built between 1861 and 1869 in the style of the Northern Italy High Renaissance by Hermann Friedrich Waesemann. It was modelled on the Old Town Hall of Thorn (today Toruń, Poland), while the architecture of the tower is reminiscent of the cathedral tower of Notre-Dame de Laon in France. It replaced several individual buildings dating from the Middle Ages and now occupies an entire city block. The building was heavily damaged by Allied bombing in World War II and rebuilt to the original plans between 1951 and 1956. The Neues Stadthaus, which survived the bombing and had formerly been the head office of Berlin's municipal fire insurance Feuersozietät in Parochialstraße served as the temporary city hall for the post-war city government for all the sectors of Berlin until September 1948. Following that time, it housed only those of the Soviet sector. The reconstructed Rotes Rathaus, then located in the Soviet sector, served as the town hall of East Berlin, while the Rathaus Schöneberg was the town hall of West Berlin. After German reunification, the administration of reunified Berlin officially moved into the Rotes Rathaus on 1 October 1991.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Video:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Berlin: Reichstag *




The Reichstag was constructed to house the Imperial Diet of the German Empire. It was opened in 1894 and housed the Diet until 1933, when it was severely damaged after being set on fire. After World War II, the building fell into disuse; the parliament of the German Democratic Republic (the Volkskammer) met in the Palast der Republik in East Berlin, while the parliament of the Federal Republic of Germany (the Bundestag) met in the Bundeshaus in Bonn. The ruined building was made safe against the elements and partially refurbished in the 1960s, but no attempt at full restoration was made until after German reunification on 3 October 1990, when it underwent a reconstruction led by architect Norman Foster. After its completion in 1999, it once again became the meeting place of the German parliament: the modern Bundestag. The term Reichstag, when used to connote a diet, dates back to the Holy Roman Empire. The building was built for the Diet of the German Empire, which was succeeded by the Reichstag of the Weimar Republic. The latter would become the Reichstag of Nazi Germany, which left the building (and ceased to act as a parliament) after the 1933 fire and never returned, using the Kroll Opera House instead; the term Reichstag has not been used by German parliaments since World War II. In today's usage, the word Reichstag (Imperial Diet Building) refers mainly to the building, while Bundestag (Federal Diet) refers to the institution.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Video:


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Johannesburg City Hall*
Gauteng Provincial Legislature








*Johannesburg City Hall* is an Edwardian building constructed in 1914 by the Hawkey and McKinley construction company. The plan for the building was drawn in 1910 and construction was started in 1913 and finished in 1914. The Gauteng Provincial Legislature currently occupies the building.The City Hall has seen many political events on its steps from protest meetings to a bomb blast in 1988.
















A Cape Town architectural firm, Hawke and McKinlay, won the competition to design the new building but it took until 17 February 1912 before Mattheus Meischke was awarded the tender to construct the building which would cost £503,000.

















ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*East London City Hall*
















A statue of a soldier on a horse stands proudly outside the City Hall as a memorial for all that died during the Boer War. The large imposing marble staircase was imported from Italy.
















Situated between Oxford Street and Argyle Street, East London’s city hall is a bright maroon coloured Victorian Renaissance style building. The construction of the hall first began 1897 with the clock tower section being added later to commemorate the diamond jubilee of Queen Victoria.









ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Pietermaritzburg City Hall*








Isandhlwana War Memorial

















The Pietermaritzburg City Hall is a colonial era red brick building which dates from 1902. It was built to replace the original City Hall which was burnt down in 1898. The building was opened on August 14th 1902 by the then Duke and Dutchess of Cornwall and York. It was declared a national monument in 1969 (now known as Heritage sites).








It houses the largest pipe organ built by the Sheffield organ building company, Brindley & Foster.

















ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Mairie Wilaya D'Alger*
































Algiers is a city with remarkable architectural diversity, and a historical and cultural richness that makes it possible to travel through space and time. The city has always been a source of inspiration for artists, architects and writers such as Le Corbusier and Albert Camus.

































ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Durban City Hall*








Durban City Hall was completed in 1910, when the original building (subsequently converted to the main post office) had become too small to accommodate the growing Durban society and city centre.The City Hall was designed by architect Stanley Hudson, and boasts a distinctly bold, dramatic style that has been dubbed Neo-Baroque.
























Within the walls of the Durban City Hall are a number of other important and interesting finds. These include the municipal chambers, an auditorium, the Durban Art Gallery (showcasing a number of African pieces as well as those that have a distinctive European influence), Natural Science Museum (home to a dodo skeleton and a real Egyptian mummy) and a public library.

































ssc africa


----------



## glezgayol (Sep 12, 2008)

*The National Capitol of Cuba (1929)*
National Assembly Headquarters
Is one of the most emblematic buildings in the city of Havana.
Its 91.73 meter golden dome stands out on the city skyline, inside it houses a 17.54 meter gold cover statue, making it the third largest indoor statue in the world.
At its center is the 25-carat brilliant, directly under the central spire of the dome, setting the starting point for the country's entire road system
After the triumph of the Revolution in 1959 the bicameral congress was dissolved, in 1976 the National Assembly was created as a unicameral parliament with the largest number of members. For this reason, the building was never used as a venue for the congress. Since then, the sessions have been held at the Convention Palace. 



























The Statue of the Republic









Senate Hall









House of Representatives Hall








. 
Parliament session at Convention Palace.


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

*South Melbourne Town Hall








*


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

Croatian parliament



















This building had several reconstructions. Oldest parts of the building date back to 1731.


----------

